

WebRTC forecasts: 2bn users, mobile apps and “dis-unified communication” - arnaudbud
http://webrtcstats.com/webrtc-forecasts-2bn-users-mobile-dis-unified-communication/

======
arnaudbud
Disruptive Analysis has now published the WebRTC Industry Status & Forecasts
Report, 2014 Edition. It is the most detailed study on WebRTC, based on
primary research and detailed quantitative market modelling. It extends the
analysis the original report issued in February 2013 and several interim
updates.

The report contains the most detailed & comprehensive forecasts on WebRTC
adoption available from any analyst firm:

* WebRTC-capable device numbers, by PC/phone/tablet/M2M & geographic region * Consumer WebRTC users for standalone & embedded voice/video * Business WebRTC users for contact centres, UC and app-embedded communications * Telco WebRTC users for VoIP/VoLTE extension, Telco-OTT services & cable/IPTV * M2M/IoT estimates for WebRTC integration

The research has presented a range of new findings:

By 2019, there will be more than 6bn WebRTC-supporting devices & 2bn+
individual users (around 60% of the total Internet population). Some will be
regular users, for example where it is embedded into a primary communication
app or service, while others will just use it occasionally – perhaps in a B2C
customer service & support context. [http://webrtcstats.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/WebRTCstat...](http://webrtcstats.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/WebRTCstats-devices.jpg)

Enterprise use of WebRTC is the most widely-commercialised today. But there is
more action in new cloud-based offers for collaboration and conferencing,
rather than upgrades of the existing installed base of UC/PBX “seats”. There
are also new platforms emerging to integrate voice/video into apps and
workflows. This means that WebRTC will “dis-unify” aspects of business
communications, even while it helps other moves towards UC continue.
[http://webrtcstats.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/WebRTCstat...](http://webrtcstats.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/WebRTCstats-business-users1.jpg)

By the end of 2015, there will be more mobile devices supporting WebRTC than
PCs. This is part-driven by Chrome and Android Webview, but also WebRTC
integration into apps using 3rd party frameworks or SDKs.

More than 10 telecom operators have commercial offers involving WebRTC in some
way, with many more in development or nearing launch. Although IMS-integration
of WebRTC gets most airtime, the majority of deployments are standalone
Internet/app/OTT-style or even integrated with TV/cable platforms. Overall,
telcos could have up to 500M WebRTC users by end-2019
[http://webrtcstats.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/WebRTCstat...](http://webrtcstats.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/WebRTCstats-users.jpg)

